
Vernacular Economics: How Building Codes and Taxes Shape Regional Architecture - pepys
https://99percentinvisible.org/article/vernacular-economics-building-codes-taxes-shape-regional-architecture/
======
montrose
The more common response to NYC's setback laws was what Lewis Mumford called
the ziggurat, typified by the Paramount Building:
[https://needled.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/paramount-
buildi...](https://needled.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/paramount-building.jpg)

That stepped look became part of Art Deco, though it's hard to say for sure
which was cause and which was effect.

------
fitzroy
Paris has the loveliest architectural tax-avoidance.

------
AdrianB1
These bloody people, always looking for ways to avoid taxes. They should be
hanged by their necks and quartered, same as the likes of the corporations
hiding their profits in Ireland or tax heavens, leaving the kings and modern
kings (elected presidents) without money to spend on their favorite hobbies.

~~~
dang
Can you please not post unsubstantive rants to HN? It lowers discussion
quality.

You don't need to change your views to post here, but you do need to post in
the key of thought, not rage.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

